# Design software for cabinet making?



## nantucketww (Mar 11, 2008)

Just wondering if any one has come across and design programs for cabinets and built-ins?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I use E-cabinets. It's free.

http://www.ecabinetsystems.com/


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll second the E-cabs, been using it for a couple of year now,

It's designed for a Thermwood CNC machine, but, I've still used it to generate cut lists and the like for as variety of projects.

Hoping to use it for some new kitchen cabinets this year as soon as I find a CNC shop w/some shipping rates that makes small jobs practical.

BTW, Dave do you have a CNC?

Ron


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Nope, afraid not. I still do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I signed up for the ecabinets software, looks pretty good. A question though, I didn't see if they send it to you or do you download it? If they send it how long does it take to get it?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

They send it to you. Mine took almost 5 weeks to arrive. Others have gotten theirs rather quickly.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------

